# Ways to escape without fighting?



## First Action (Feb 4, 2013)

Im am trying to come up with exercises/activities (besides fighting) which lend themselves as something you may have to do to escape a violent situation. Things that with physical training, can be improved on.


So far I have


Fighting, swimming, running, par core, climbing and hiking


Any more suggestions?


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 4, 2013)

Exercise #1:

"Be honest with yourself." - A person should know his limitations.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 4, 2013)

So we're just starting the same threads here and on MAP, and getting the same answers now, yeah?

Seriously, get to a school. Learn before you start trying to put things together. Whereabouts are you (I seriously doubt "Vagabond" as a location...)? The accent was Australian, and your original webpage ended in .com.au, so I (or a few others here) might know somewhere you could get these answers... cause, at the moment, it really seems like you're trying to get forums to do your work for you, without you getting any of the understanding that goes along with a proper education.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> So we're just starting the same threads here and on MAP, and getting the same answers now, yeah?
> 
> Seriously, get to a school. Learn before you start trying to put things together. Whereabouts are you (I seriously doubt "Vagabond" as a location...)? The accent was Australian, and your original webpage ended in .com.au, so I (or a few others here) might know somewhere you could get these answers... cause, at the moment, it really seems like you're trying to get forums to do your work for you, without you getting any of the understanding that goes along with a proper education.



Hes also starting threads on Fighttips.

Other than that, i shall repeat my comment about expecting other people to just give over phrases to be pasted into a book.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 5, 2013)

Find a nearby worm hole and travel across time and space.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2013)

Teleportation.
Levitation.
Invisibility.
Growl and turn into the Hulk.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 5, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> ... i shall repeat my comment about expecting other people to just give over phrases to be pasted into a book.




It's good that you seen this - thankfully, you'll be safe from any chance of being quoted in his book.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 5, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> It's good that you seen this - thankfully, you'll be safe from any chance of being quoted in his book.


Hooray!


----------



## O'Malley (Feb 5, 2013)

Learn how to make your buttcheeks vibrate so fast that you'll be able to fly away, vagabond style.


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't put your body in a place where it might need to escape a violent situation, using all of the above excellent suggestions


----------



## First Action (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> So we're just starting the same threads here and on MAP



Correct. I think it is best to get information from a number of sources. If the information is the same then good.

"Whereabouts are you (I seriously doubt "Vagabond" as a location...)?" 

Also correct. Vagabond is not a location. It is a reference that I constantly move about. If you want specifics, right now Im in malaysia, in a couple of weeks Ill be in China, a fw months after that i may or may not be in the US.. and so on...

"at the moment, it really seems like you're trying to get forums to do your work for you"

This is not my intention although I understand your point of view


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 6, 2013)

Do some research into de-escalation and talking your way out of things. Verbal judo. It goes a long way.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 6, 2013)

First Action said:


> This is not my intention although I understand your point of view



Its what youre doing, mate.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 6, 2013)

First Action said:


> Correct. I think it is best to get information from a number of sources. If the information is the same then good.
> 
> "Whereabouts are you (I seriously doubt "Vagabond" as a location...)?"
> 
> ...



Stop.

Stop trying to get a substitute for actual education.

Stop thinking you know anything.

Stop thinking your in a position to educate or teach.

If you want to be in a position to teach, stop moving for once, settle down, and actually study. You haven't done that yet.

You know what? Just stop.


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2013)

First Action said:


> Im am trying to come up with exercises/activities (besides fighting) which lend themselves as something you may have to do to escape a violent situation. Things that with physical training, can be improved on.
> 
> 
> So far I have
> ...



Any physical activity will certainly give benefits cardio wise.  Of course, as someone else mentioned, being able to verablly defuse a situation, in addition to plain old awareness, is a huge plus.  

Out of curiosity, what is your training background?  I assume that you're interested in training, judging by recent threads of yours.  Are there no schools in your area to train at?


----------



## First Action (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Stop.
> 
> Stop trying to get a substitute for actual education.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

You said it a few times and Ive just been ignoring it but advice of 'just stop' is the worst advice I have ever heard. I hope you don't teach you students that. . In fact most of your comments are just plain negative..

Well no, I take that back.. At the start your comments were very insightful, just as of late they have been negative



> If you want to be in a position to teach, stop moving for once, settle down, and actually study. You haven't done that yet.



This came pretty close to good advice, until you assumed to know what I have and havent done. 

Actually, the first half of the first sentence is really good from a business perspective also


----------



## First Action (Feb 7, 2013)

MJS said:


> Any physical activity will certainly give benefits cardio wise.  Of course, as someone else mentioned, being able to verablly defuse a situation, in addition to plain old awareness, is a huge plus.



This is the kind of information thats actually useful to me. I think Ill just stick to replying to posts like this from now on.. its a much better use of time.

I have done some research on 'verbal judo' in the past so thanks for bringing it up. Ill definately look into it some more. 



> Out of curiosity, what is your training background?  I assume that you're interested in training, judging by recent threads of yours.  Are there no schools in your area to train at?



I posted something for this at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/107696-FASD-Street-Fighting-Strategy/page2

Thanks for an on-topic post.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 7, 2013)

First Action said:


> Well no, I take that back.. At the start your comments were very insightful, just as of late they have been negative



Chris gets that way after needing to repeat or explain the same general thing a few times to no avail.
Or something like that.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 7, 2013)

First Action said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> You said it a few times and Ive just been ignoring it but advice of 'just stop' is the worst advice I have ever heard. I hope you don't teach you students that. . In fact most of your comments are just plain negative..
> 
> ...



Right...

Your entire laundry list of training was short stints with no real basis, which shows through in all of your videos (pity they're not up anymore... hmm...), all (I'm going to repeat that for emphasis here... ALL) of your blogs show that you have no real grounding or experience. That's why I said for you to kill the site (you haven't.... you've changed its look, so it's prettier, at least, but the content is still terrible), it's doing no one any good other than your ego.

I was going to put this in your "FASD Strategy" thread, but as you've decided that I'm being (potentially needlessly) negative... here's your blog on group assaults: 



> HOW TO BEAT A HOSTILE GANG IN A STREET FIGHT
> 
> Whenever faced with more than one opponent, the threat level goes up exponentially. Escape is the only priority. It is not a time to test your skills and try to take them all out.
> When first approached by multiple opponents, you can take the same steps as for any confronting situation, but must also keep in mind a few extras. Establish who the gang leader is and concentrate on him. It is usually the biggest male or the one doing all the talking. Make eye contact with the leader and hold it. Do not talk to the other attackers except to issue orders. Remain confident and continually move forward while quietly but firmly asking the attackers to get out of your way. This may cause him to back down and usually the rest of the gang will follow suit. If they do not start backing off, use your voice and yell at them. Continue to walk forward, but maintain some space between you, all the while holding eye contact, even if he breaks it. Stay aware of your surroundings and try not to get surrounded. This can be achieved if you keep moving. You can use other people to shield you as you pass, and as soon as you see a break in the gang, go for it.
> ...



And, to ensure that you weren't taken out of context, here is the blog post itself: http://firstactionselfdefense.net/beat-hostile-gang-street-fight/

If you think any part of this is good advice, get out of teaching self defence. If you think any of this results in survival, get out of fantasy land.

And, yeah, I'm getting a little fed up... it's just too easy to show how bad you are.


----------



## First Action (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Chris, 

Thanks for your comments

I saw the post in the other thread first so I responded there..

Just a couple of things. 

1. Thanks for bringing up discussion on the post. This is the kind of thing I was going for from the start. As soon as I finish writing this Im going to edit it thanks to Cyricuses insights 

2. The sight was always that pretty, its just that there was a server problem over the last couple of days. Actually, we're still working on it . Also, the content gets changed gradually. For instance, the vids where ****, so Im slowly erasing them, I get comments on posts, so Ill change or erase them, I learn new stuff so new posts get added and etc

If you want to leanr more about how a blog works... well, Im not an expert on that either (thats right, I said either)

3. I shut down the whole youtube channel. You (not just you mind you) were right. The vids were a fukn disgrace. 

4. The last point Ill have to quote you on..



> get out of teaching self defence.



Didnt you hear? Thanks to this forum (and others) Ive realised that what ive come up with is not anywhere near self defense. Its FASD Fight Training. Maybe its just cause you havent seen the changes on the home page yet -- although if you do have alook, dont be too critical because changes are still getting made, and changing content takes time. 

But if you want to post more of my posts, please do. It seems to be creating some great discussions and insights.. 

Thanks again 
FASD


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm through sugar coating things here.

You have no ability for fighting.

You have no skill.

You have no experience or education.

You have no understanding.

Taking other people's experience (and not understanding what they're saying) in order to bolster your own material is ill-advised, damn dangerous, potentially fraudulent and flat out disrespectful and rude.

Unless this new understanding comes from either your teachers (who can monitor how well you understand it), or your own (fully understood) experience, you should absolutely not be using it to change your website and blog. All it shows is that you have tried to position yourself as a teacher of material/information/education to do with handling violence with absolutely nothing to back it up, and are so desperate to hang onto that idea of yourself that you think it's fine to mine forums for other people's ideas and knowledge, as yours is non-existant. Don't do that. It's damn offensive.

Got it?

Oh, and the comment about "the first part was good from a business perspective" I personally find damn offensive. So you know.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 8, 2013)

First Action said:


> Its FASD Fight Training.



I for one noticed you make that change. So, before i respond, its First Action Self Defense, but its not self defense, its fight training. Ok then, FAFT it is.

Its rubbish fight training and youd be better off without training at all.

Dont ask me to substantiate that. Its already been done a million times, and changing the context of rubbish doesnt stop it from being rubbish.


----------



## First Action (Feb 8, 2013)

> I'm through sugar coating things here.



Really? It seemed like you were through with that a few posts ago. 

The middle part is just a repeated opinion.. yes, I understand what your saying..



> Oh, and the comment about "the first part was good from a business perspective" I personally find damn offensive



Sorry. No really. It's not my intention to offend you or anyone else. 




> its First Action Self Defense, but its not self defense, its fight training. Ok then, FAFT it is



I had a feeling this would come up.. 
1. The fight training doesn't encompass my views on Self Defense
2. I've already established the name.. ie its too much trouble to change

Thanks


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 9, 2013)

See your other thread for responses to this... but really? "It's just too much trouble to change"? So you're happy not presenting yourself accurately, instead bordering on fraud? Really? Dude, if I had any respect for how you were dealing with this, it's all gone now.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah... ok... you said you might end up here in the states at some point. 

Don't. 

Why?

If you put yourself in a location where you will encounter real, serious gangbangers & try to use this pap: 



> HOW TO BEAT A HOSTILE GANG IN A STREET FIGHT
> 
> Whenever faced with more than one opponent, the threat level goes up exponentially. Escape is the only priority. It is not a time to test your skills and try to take them all out.
> When first approached by multiple opponents, you can take the same steps as for any confronting situation, but must also keep in mind a few extras. Establish who the gang leader is and concentrate on him. It is usually the biggest male or the one doing all the talking. Make eye contact with the leader and hold it. Do not talk to the other attackers except to issue orders. Remain confident and continually move forward while quietly but firmly asking the attackers to get out of your way. This may cause him to back down and usually the rest of the gang will follow suit. If they do not start backing off, use your voice and yell at them. Continue to walk forward, but maintain some space between you, all the while holding eye contact, even if he breaks it. Stay aware of your surroundings and try not to get surrounded. This can be achieved if you keep moving. You can use other people to shield you as you pass, and as soon as you see a break in the gang, go for it.
> ...



You will end up back home... in a box... if anybody pays to have you shipped back... if you're found & indentified at all...


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 9, 2013)

Right. So, thanks to the mis-type in your Chinese New Year thread (where you wished all the members of selfprotection.com a happy Chinese New Year...), I visited the site in question to see how you got on there. And, frankly, it's just more of the same. Experienced people telling you that your ideas are dangerous, badly thought out, based in a lack of education and experience, and that you really shouldn't be presenting them publicly where people will get hurt. You, again, decided that that was really just down to a difference of theories (your theories and others, implying that both were equally valid.... here's a clue: they aren't. Yours are desperately flawed), as opposed to the cold, hard, reality that you don't know what you're talking about. Every post you made there gave that result, you whined, complained that you were going to be banned, and refused to take on board what you were being told. You gave vagaries as to your background, when informed that the forum frowned on anonymity and were invited to say who you are, and give some background, still didn't actually do that, instead giving the vague "some arts and lots of traveling" answer, eventually stating that your martial arts education amounts to (at most) "3/4 of the way through the systems"... and not understanding even what running through a system in it's entirety is. You were low-mid belt, never even shodan in anything (oh, and you mis-spell ninjutsu each time, let alone the various other arts you get wrong).

I have lost all hope for you.


----------



## MJS (Feb 9, 2013)

First Action said:


> This is the kind of information thats actually useful to me. I think Ill just stick to replying to posts like this from now on.. its a much better use of time.
> 
> I have done some research on 'verbal judo' in the past so thanks for bringing it up. Ill definately look into it some more.
> 
> ...



Another question:  It seems to me, that while you've listed numerous arts, you really haven't devoted any serious time to training, ie: spenidng more than a few months before having to move and start over?  If that's the case, then IMHO, I'd refrain from teaching anyone anything, and instead, focus on something that you enjoy, and devote alot of time to that.  IMO, if someone spent only 3mos, for example, how much do you really think you're going to offer that person??


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to admit, inj my mind, someone says fight training, I automatically think one of two things, it is training for a sporting combat match or training for self defense.  The advice offered on the blog and in a couple of threads here make me believe niether is happening here. So what difference does it make what you call yourself?

The way you present yourself and your information is dangerous to a beginning or ignorant student. You are not the only one effected by the words of "advice" you are putting out there. Someone might actually take to heart some of the more wrong headed stuff and get themselves hurt.  When you put yourself out there as an expert on the application of violence, this is the resposibility you shoulder.  You are failing miserably at this responsibility.  The fact that an innocent's well being could be at risk if the follow your training or advice, should scare the hell out of you.  If it doesn't, it says tons about your true motivations for printing this stuff and it isn't saying anything flattering.  Get a real traing foundation under a qualified instructor, then share your knowledge when you are confident in your own training and the ability to shoulder the responsibility of being a self defense teacher.  Until then you are playing at a fantasy held together by the thinnest of constructs.


----------



## First Action (Feb 11, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Yeah... ok... you said you might end up here in the states at some point.
> 
> Don't.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concen for my wellbeing. Actually, Ive been to the States a fw times already. I dare say Ive experienced more of it that you. And I am a bit of an adventure traveller so I've seen my fare share of dangerous situations.

Just off the top of my head, I've been held at knife point in a hotel in NYC, been to 'gangbanger' parties that have gone wrong in LA, had front row seats to bar fights in the south, been held against my will in China, been in gangfights in Australia, been the target of violent racial attacks (Aust and US), been drugged in Indonesia, aided political activists in the UK against the EDL, held at gunpoint at border crossings in latin america... etc and I'm still alive, and relatively unharmed.

So, again, thanks for your concern, but you can rest assured that I'm ok to take care of myself, as well as those that choose to travel with me.

Just as a note - I/we 'escape' 90% of the time  (I havent done any actual calculations, but its a fair estimate) by use of non-violent methods.

FYI. I am no longer going to monitor this thread, but if you really want to further discuss you can PM me.


----------



## First Action (Feb 11, 2013)

MJS said:


> Another question:  It seems to me, that while you've listed numerous arts, you really haven't devoted any serious time to training, ie: spenidng more than a few months before having to move and start over?  If that's the case, then IMHO, I'd refrain from teaching anyone anything, and instead, focus on something that you enjoy, and devote alot of time to that.  IMO, if someone spent only 3mos, for example, how much do you really think you're going to offer that person??



Please see firstactionselfdefense.net/exp.html

Thanks


----------



## First Action (Feb 11, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> It's just too much trouble to change



this was meant to be taken in jest.. (perhaps I should have included a smiley face or something). the point you should have focused on is



> The fight training doesn't encompass my views on Self Defense



ie, the term self defense in FASD covers 'much more than fighting'. This is explained on the homepage.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2013)

The fight training is ludicrous, and you have no clue on self defence. Is that better?


----------



## clfsean (Feb 11, 2013)

First Action said:


> Thanks for your concen for my wellbeing. Actually, Ive been to the States a fw times already. I dare say Ive experienced more of it that you. And I am a bit of an adventure traveller so I've seen my fare share of dangerous situations.
> 
> Just off the top of my head, I've been held at knife point in a hotel in NYC, been to 'gangbanger' parties that have gone wrong in LA, had front row seats to bar fights in the south, been held against my will in China, been in gangfights in Australia, been the target of violent racial attacks (Aust and US), been drugged in Indonesia, aided political activists in the UK against the EDL, held at gunpoint at border crossings in latin america... etc and I'm still alive, and relatively unharmed.
> 
> ...



I doubt that. In fact, I doubt much of what you said short of pulling off the tube or movies, but what ever you need to tell yourself to keep your daydreams continuing, Mr Mitty ... well, ok.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know the OP and I don't care for his statements on SD.  However, I thought fraud busting was against the terms of service on this site.  I see three pages worth of fraudbusing, unprovoked insults and flames.  And none of them from the OP.

If this guy is violating site rules, report it.  If he isn't, and if you simply cannot stand what he says, ignore him and stop posting on the threads he starts.


----------



## MJS (Feb 11, 2013)

First Action said:


> Please see firstactionselfdefense.net/exp.html
> 
> Thanks



Question:

1) Unless I'm missing it, I'm not seeing how long you've devoted to physically training in any of these arts, under a qualified teacher.  

2) I take it aside from the book you were reading, you had no formal JKD training....but you opted instead, to attempt to teach yourself?


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 11, 2013)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

jks9199
Asst. Administrator
*


----------



## StudentCarl (Feb 27, 2013)

First Action--
The hardest steps are the simple ones: empty your cup, find a good teacher, and practice. In that order. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 27, 2013)

"The time has come," the Walrus said, "To talk of many things:
Of shoes - and ships - and sealing wax - of cabbages - and kings,
And why the sea is boiling hot - and whether pigs have wings."


----------



## geezer (Feb 27, 2013)

StudentCarl said:


> First Action--
> The hardest steps are the simple ones: empty your cup, find a good teacher, and practice. In that order. Good luck.



When I was a kid in high school, I had a really inspirational teacher. I remember one time when he was getting after the students for not applying themselves to the material, and concluded his scold by telling us that, "...learning is hard work. Really, it is. Just look around. That's why there are so many ignorant people in the world." to which I automatically replied, "Hey, that's not true. I really like learning." He looked me straight in the eye and calmly stated, "No Steve. You like _knowing_. But you are going to have to work a lot harder at _learning_ if you ever want to get there."

In other words, basically what we've all been telling _First Action_.


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 31, 2013)

yes as have others said don't put yourself in a dangerous situation.. prevention is great... but if you are forced into a violent situation already just RUN!!!!!!!!!


----------

